# Help Gastritis ICD-9



## GinaK (Dec 1, 2012)

Please help with the correct ICD-9 code.

The Patient had an Antrum Bx.

The Path Report diagnosis states:

_Moderate chronic active gastritis, biopsy of antrum

Diff Quick and Immunohistochemical stain for Helicobacter Pylori are negative._

Which code is correct 535.10 or 535.40?

There is another coder in my office that uses 535.40 for all Antrum Gastritis cases.

I have always coded Gastritis as a type:

Acute 535.0?, Chronic 535.1? Hypertrophic 535.2? etc. and understood 535.4? to be a contributing type such as allergic, toxic, etc. Does the Other specified gastritis include gastritis of the antrum? The only time that I have coded an anatomic location under 535 would be 535.6? Duodenitis.

Please, can someone verify which code is correct???  I am now losing sleep over this coding dilemma.

Thanking you in advance for my much needed sleep.


----------



## RW72FUTURE (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi there, As per the ICD-9 Index: antral gastritis is to be coded as 535.40 if w/o mention of hemorrhage.

Refer to the index ---> gastritis----> Antral    

Hope this helps


----------



## bmanene (Nov 14, 2013)

Antral gastritis codes to 535.40 w/o mention of hemorrhage


----------

